# pillowed 3x3 mod



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Oct 25, 2008)

im thinking about making a pillowed 3x3 by taking a normal 3x3 and grinding it down till i get a pillow shape and making it as symmetrical as possible. then filling in any open parts that i cut into. any opinions on this? would any of you buy this?


----------



## Escher (Oct 25, 2008)

So essentially this...

http://www.twistypuzzles.com/small/00579-01.gif

erm...


----------



## InhumanElmo (Oct 26, 2008)

First post on this board... 

But i think he means pillowed as in the V cube 7x7x7.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 26, 2008)

grinding your cube down until you have the shape seems like a terrible way to tackle your projecy


----------



## InhumanElmo (Oct 26, 2008)

I think it would be awesome if you could make one. I would definitely try, but i dont have any spare cubes laying around...


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Oct 26, 2008)

i think i might try this. but first i must think of the ideal way to tackle this project


----------



## Statical (Oct 26, 2008)

Escher said:


> So essentially this...
> 
> http://www.twistypuzzles.com/small/00579-01.gif
> 
> erm...


I think thats a sphere


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 26, 2008)

Statical said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > So essentially this...
> ...



correction, very pillowed cube >.<


----------



## Statical (Oct 26, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Statical said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...


According to this site,http://www.twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pid=579
it is a Magic Ball a.k.a Rubik's sphere. It is not a pillowed cube.


----------



## doublegun19 (Oct 26, 2008)

i could think of quite an easy way with a vacuum former. heat the sheet of plastic and stick it to a 3x3. don't let it melt all the way. then fill with resin and cut into 9 bits. repeat for 6 sides


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Pillowed cube looks like a pillow, not a ball obviously.
I would buy it depending on the price


----------

